# Again, Revolution, but ...



## Maverick1963 (Jun 17, 2012)

I am fixing my reservation for next spring.  Today I wanted to extend my reservation by one night.  At the time of Saturday midnight on the west coast, I tried to make the change using Google Chrome of my iMac.  I clicked "Change" and the frame became just plain white and nothing showed up.  Three hours later, I tried again and saw the same result.  And I changed my mind and used FireFox.  That worked out.  I was able to change my reservation.  A few days ago, I think I saw an alert for availability of the latest Flash version and I did not do the update.  Google Chrome does the update automatically.  I suspect the Flash version may playing tricks against the Revolution functionality.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 17, 2012)

HGVC is not the only site with funtionality issues.
My Garmin GPS won't interface with IE, only Firefox or Chrome.
It was a Garmin IT-geek who told me to try other browsers.

You'd think the powers-that-be would insist their product run, regardless.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jun 18, 2012)

Personally I can't believe that HGVC cannot build the IT system for reservation.  I believe there are much more complicated scheme.  It is taking too much time.  Probably the only way for them to get out of this situation would be to build a completely new system.   I would say the Flash part is of no importance.  Chrome did not work on my iMac but FireFox did.  And if some people find a way to make or change reservation, that's good enough.  24 hours later, Chrome shows the same symptoms and I was able to add another night, using FireFox.  I am done for the 2013 spring if I can add another again tomorrow.


----------



## night0wl (Jun 28, 2012)

Dont get me started on all the issues in Revolution.  

Flash is just a deal breaker.  If you're going to base a whole reservations/booking system on Flash and expect people to use a full computer, then you BETTER ALSO offer an iOS app for the, oh I dont know, EVERYONE ELSE that has an iPad right now.  

Ridiculous.  If they had any idea how to properly run an e-commerce operation, they'd know you dont spite Mac/iOS users since they tend to be on the upper end socio-economic spectrum of consumers.  Look at what Orbitz is doing with Mac/iPad users vs. plain ol' PC users.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jun 28, 2012)

night0wl said:


> they'd know you dont spite Mac/iOS users since they tend to be on the upper end socio-economic spectrum of consumers.


I'm an Apple user, but I thought, "Wow, you really typed that?"  :rofl:


----------



## gnorth16 (Jun 28, 2012)

night0wl said:


> Ridiculous.  If they had any idea how to properly run an e-commerce operation, they'd know you dont spite Mac/iOS users since they tend to be on the upper end socio-economic spectrum of consumers.



I would think they wouldn't want to spite the Ipad users because they gave one to all the Miami board members.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 28, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> I would think they wouldn't want to spite the Ipad users because they gave one to all the Miami board members.



They didn't just "give" them to the HOA board members.
They had HOA boards buy them for their members at HOA (our) expense.

I wonder how many board members tried to use them to book a stay.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 28, 2012)

I loved working with the Classic system. I have not used the new system as yet, but will start making reservations next month. So I'd like to know of anyone "likes" using the new system and why?


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jun 30, 2012)

I finished my reservation for our family vacation in spring next year.  I was able to change the date and to increase the number of nights.  I am done.  Great.  Now I am just unable to see my reservation on the calendar.  If I want to change my current reservation, it will not show on the calendar.  So I do not know what room I exactly booked.  Otherwise it is okay.

I am not techie but know some general trends.  Adobe is not supporting Flash Player on Android 4.1.  And presumably HTML5 soon to be used to build websites will replace Flash.   And more and more mobile devices will be popular.  I do hope HGVC IT Dept will be able to provide us with user-friendly, stable interfaces without increasing MF.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 30, 2012)

Maverick1963 said:


> I do hope HGVC IT Dept will be able to provide us with user-friendly, stable interfaces without increasing MF.



Since they work for Hilton and not the HOA's, they won't increase our MF's...
More likely the membership dues and all those pesky little fees.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, Club Fee.  That's what I meant.


----------



## night0wl (Jul 2, 2012)

MikeinSoCal said:


> I'm an Apple user, but I thought, "Wow, you really typed that?"  :rofl:



You're in SOCal...so here's a nice west coast source for ya!

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-travel-briefcase-20120702,0,7868962.story

"Orbitz Chief Executive Barney Harford said data collected by Orbitz shows that Mac users were 40% more likely than PC users to book four- or five-star hotels."


----------



## traacs (Jul 4, 2012)

*Making reservation*

Has any one ever tried to make a reservation from a Hilton property using the revolutionary system?  If we are to use the system they should first increase the bandwidth at all their properties. Waited 15 min and then another ten to load the specific property.

Does any one at HGVC look at these posts on TUG  I like the idea to tell sales people that unless they fix the reservation system "NO" to a sale. 

having a great summer.


----------



## got4boys (Jul 4, 2012)

Revolution is not working today. I have been trying to get in today and it is still loading. 0%.....

Awful! I really do miss the classic system.


----------



## jestme (Jul 4, 2012)

got4boys said:


> Revolution is not working today. I have been trying to get in today and it is still loading. 0%.....
> 
> Awful! I really do miss the classic system.



When you have something that worked, and now you have a marketting splashy thing that doesn't work, you will always want the thing that works. If the Hilton Hotel reservation system system worked as well as the Revolution system, and their online revenue reservations were down 40% because of it, they would do something about it. I hope they get to "advance" their hotel system with the same software developers that created the "Revolution" nonsense.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jul 5, 2012)

*browsing TUG while waiting for revolution to load...*

The title says everything.

Revolution is so slow, time to get a coffee, browse TUG (which is good)


----------



## Pronkster (Jul 5, 2012)

Still down today??? Can't get anything to load...frustrating!


----------



## amtuguser (Jul 5, 2012)

HGVC is part of Hilton Worldwide.  Imagine if Hilton Worldwide's reservation system failed like this one.

IMHO Hilton and HGVC don't really care, we already own timeshares in their properties. What can we do if we are unhappy, sell resale for pennies?


----------



## traacs (Jul 5, 2012)

*Latest information from reservations*

The following is the message received when trying to look for availability in making a reservation 

Service Fault Received - The content type text/html; charset=utf-8 of the response message does not match the content type of the binding (text/xml; charset=utf-8). If using a custom encoder, be sure that the IsContentTypeSupported method is implemented properly. The first 872 bytes of the response were: '<?xml version="1.0" ?>

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" >

<head>

   <title>Server Unavailable

</title>

   </head>

   <body>

      <h1><span style="font-family:Verdana;color: #ff3300">Server Application Unavailable

</span></h1>

      <p>

       <span style="font-family:Verdana;">

        The web application you are attempting to access on this web server is currently unavailable.&nbsp; Please hit the "Refresh" button in your web browser to retry your request.

</span></p>

   <p>

   <b>Administrator Note:

</b> An error message detailing the cause of this specific request failure can be found in the application event log of the web server.  Please review this log entry to discover what caused this error to occur.

 </p>

   </body>

</html>

'.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 5, 2012)

I suggest a personal snail mail letter to:

Kim Krieger
Senior Vice President and Chief Club Officer 
Hilton Grand Vacations Company, LLC
6355 Metrowest Blvd 
Orlando,  FL 32835-7606


----------



## jin (Jul 5, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> I suggest a personal snail mail letter to:
> 
> Kim Krieger
> Senior Vice President and Chief Club Officer
> ...



I think we should ALL send a letter so he sees this is a major issue....


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jul 6, 2012)

*Improvement*

Revolutions working and loading extremely fast all this week,  I hope it is a long term improvement

Also send some email and had some phone call, everything was answered very quickly and efficiently!!!!

Did they start reading TUG??


----------



## amtuguser (Jul 7, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> Revolutions working and loading extremely fast all this week,  I hope it is a long term improvement
> 
> Also send some email and had some phone call, everything was answered very quickly and efficiently!!!!
> 
> Did they start reading TUG??



Theirry  No offense but on July 5, 2012 you wrote

"browsing TUG while waiting for revolution to load...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The title says everything.
Revolution is so slow, time to get a coffee, browse TUG (which is good)"


and one day later you write  it it is extremely fast all week.  It has been bad for months.  One day of quick loading, and I do not agree that is true, does not make it a fast reservation system.


IMHO  They do read this forum and do not care about us.  There are so many posts telling people to rescind their contracts and buy resale that they believe we are a direct threat to their sales.

That being said, the reservation system is horrible, has been horrible for months and  they have done very little to correct the problems.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 7, 2012)

amtuguser said:


> IMHO  They do read this forum and do not care about us.  There are so many posts telling people to rescind their contracts and buy resale that they believe we are a direct threat to their sales.



*I don't know what is going on with HGVC lately but I won't say they do not care about us.* 

(_Who knows....perhaps some big wig at Hilton got a promotion based on Revolution therefore regardless of the consequences, we're stuck with it_  ).

Regarding a direct threat to their sales.....Keep in mind that lots of folks will buy stuff (impulse buying) without researching for the best deal (_Most won't find TUG before their rescind period expires_).  Yes, we save folks money from time to time by telling them to rescind their contracts but HGVC has lots of opportunities to hit everyone again for direct purchases during owner updates and talks about Elite status. So, it's in their best interest to keep all owners happy in hopes that we continue to buy more points.

So far, the majority of TUG members have been overall positive about their experience with the HGVC product and highly recommend HGVC (_Although some of us might be reconsidering our position after being forced to use an inferior reservation system :annoyed: _ ). 

Also, HGVC TUG members generate interest in the HGVC product and in turn provide HGVC with new club members. HGVC can turn these new members into direct buyers via their upgrades/Elite offers. Generating interest in HGVC also relieves the load in the resale market as well. 

Perhaps I have a rosy picture of the past but before Revolution came along, I found HGVC to be very receptive to owner feedback and suggestions. (_Who knows... perhaps a different IT group originally supported Classic vs the IT group that gave us Revolution_  ). 

I just hope this is all a temporary setback and not a sign of things to come


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 7, 2012)

IMHO, its not that HGVC doesn't care about owners, just not "us."
The number of HGVC owners on TUG is insigificant in the HGVC world.

_I think they care, but only as needed to keep the peasants from revolting._

When they fix Revolution, there'll still be plenty of things to whine about.
On balance, however, the program's attributes outweigh the annoyances.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 8, 2012)

*Revolution System was down on July 3rd thru 5th*



ThierryJapan said:


> Revolutions working and loading extremely fast all this week,  I hope it is a long term improvement
> 
> Also send some email and had some phone call, everything was answered very quickly and efficiently!!!!
> 
> Did they start reading TUG??



The Revolution System was down from July 3rd to sometimes on July 5th after the 8:00 AM start time.  They sent their people home early on the 3rd and had to route calls to the RCI desk on the 5th since they had access to a computer that was working to receive calls.  The Hilton Timeshare System is great but the Revolution system is the worse computer reservation system to be invented.  Their Senior Vice President has indicated that a new system is being worked on.  They know they have problems they just don't have a solution as of now.


----------



## jestme (Jul 8, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> They know they have problems they just don't have a solution as of now.



They have a solution. Provide access to the classic system. As long as they provide the Revolution system as an option, they are compliant with what they had to do. Make Revolution the most prominent as they did before, but at least provide access to a system that functions. If they take some of the load off of Revolution, it will probably function better anyhow.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 8, 2012)

*A Sign of Hope*



Tamaradarann said:


> Their Senior Vice President has indicated that a new system is being worked on.  They know they have problems they just don't have a solution as of now.



If any one hasn't seen the email response from the Senior Vice President, Kim Krieger, it has been posted a couple of times on TUG
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1283534&postcount=1 (April 25 via an online pop up)
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1278736&postcount=33 (April 16 via an email response)


*Today, I found an interesting Technology Forum presentation Mr Kreiger gave on April 4, 2012 at the ARDA World 2012 Annual Convention & Exposition(see below).*

Here's a link to the powerpoint deck - http://www.arda.org/techforum/tf_12conv.pptx

What is nice to see is that Mr Kreiger's presentation (which starts on page 24), contain a slide (on page 35) that states "*INNOVATION MAY NOT ALWAYS BRING INNOVATIVE RESULTS*". The next page that immediately follows is a screen shot of the dreadful Revolution loading page. The next two pages (37 & 38) are screen shots of the reservation page for Seaworld with the sliding calendar showing availability for 3 nights 6/1 to 6/4 and then 3 nights for 6/9 to 6/12.  

I thought the overall presentation was quite interesting..at least we know the message was heard, understood and actually being shared with their peers in the industry as a lesson learned. 



> From - http://www.arda.org/meetings-awards/convention/forums.aspx
> 
> _Wednesday, April 4, 2012
> Technology Forum
> ...


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jul 11, 2012)

alwysonvac, thank you for sharing the information.

So HGVC is aware that they made a totally wrong website and regretting that they should have built something familiar to owners even though not original.  We as owners are wondering why HGVC was not able to make a reservation site - not a special function for lodging or travel industry.  HGVC is now aware of the importance to rely on common practice.  That does not solve our problems but it's really good to know.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 11, 2012)

Maverick1963 said:


> So HGVC is aware that they made a totally wrong website and regretting that they should have built something familiar to owners even though not original.



Remember the "New Coke" fiasco where the executives at Coca Cola thought it would be a good idea to mess with the formula to better compete with Pepsi. 

Designing "revolutionary" systems is the bread and butter of IT geeks everywhere. I understand their wanting to put food on the table. But their employer's ought not let flashy bells & whistles override the common sense.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jul 12, 2012)

Coke believed the result of a blind test and did not think of the real attachment consumers felt for the brand.  HGVC was allured by the magic of technology and forgot the real benefits for the owners.  Lessons learned at a great cost.


----------



## jestme (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been receiving the "Service Fault Received" error since 6:00AM this morning. At this point, I'll go somewhere else this weekend where I don't have to spend 6 hours of my time trying to get a poor reservation system to function so I can see what their options would have been. Unfortunately, I cannot call them from work as all long distance calls, including 1-800 numbers are logged and questioned. I also have a company paid cell phone that follows the same rules.    
I believe it is the concept of "service" that is at "fault" here. We haven't "received" any. I wish the hotel system was running the same way, then it would hurt their revenue the way it is surely hurting the HGVC's, and then something would be done about it.


----------



## amtuguser (Jul 12, 2012)

It is my understanding in the classic reservation system we could add days to a reservation if there was availability.  The new system requires availablity to delete the current reservationa to add another day.

For this example  the reservations for one room at any location looks like this:

Sun--Mon--Tue-- Wed--Thur--Fri--Sat
R1---R1----R1----open--R2----R2--R2

If I had a reservation  from Sun through Tuesday and wanted to add Wednesday  and I am assuming in this example  the room allocated to my reservation is available on wednesday.  Someone else has a reservation for Thur through Sat.

In the old system I could add Wednesday if I had enough points.  Under the new system unless there is a second room available Sun through Wednesday I am out of luck adding a day.

The question is, does Wednesday remain open or is the room rented through the Hotel for money and they keep it? 

If  they wanted to help us they would put back the ability to add or subtract one or more days if there is availability to allow owners to fully utilize the rooms.  Unless there is a financial benefit to them not to allow us to use our points efficently and leave gaps that might generate revenue for them.

Is Revolution anyway to run a reservation system?


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Talent312 (Jul 13, 2012)

HatTrick, I suggest you send the pic to Mr. Krieger with a "Thanks for the Revolution."


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 13, 2012)

amtuguser said:


> In the old system I could add Wednesday if I had enough points.  Under the new system unless there is a second room available Sun through Wednesday I am out of luck adding a day.
> 
> The question is, does Wednesday remain open or is the room rented through the Hotel for money and they keep it?
> 
> ...



Before I found TUG I purchased where I wanted to vacation and always booked my home week.  I didn't book club or open until I started reading here, I was happy with just my home weeks.  I imagine there are a lot of owners like this, some probably do not use online booking and only care about call center levels of service.

Once the week is sold And mf paid HGVC is compensated, they do not lose anything if a room is only used in 3 day segments as you describe.  The ability to use the 'creeping changeable reservation' to secure an exchange into a hard to get location only benefits the few 'in the know'.  The only benefit Hilton may get is if they can place someone in there last minute or get 2 days and sell open season, I highly doubt that is the reason the feature is gone.  I think it's just the way the IT guys decided to program it.

I think you should share this with the HGVC director instead of outdated screenshot taunts.  Tell him what you want and why, he may not even know the old system was used like this.


----------



## amtuguser (Jul 13, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> I think you should share this with the HGVC director instead of outdated screenshot taunts.  Tell him what you want and why, he may not even know the old system was used like this.



I do not know what you are talking about.  I did not use a screenshot and there was no taunt.

I asked about a day in the middle of two reservations that I can not add as a creeping reserservation as you describe and asked what happens to that unbooked day.

I have no information the reservation design was intentionally created to cause gaps, days between reservations not easily added to our reservations and I don't care if it was intentional or an unintended consequence.  

IMHO there are holes in the reservation system that adversly affect owner's ability to add or subtract days to reservations that may be a reward to the management comany or developer.

Please point out my screen shotshot taunt.  I did not use one.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 13, 2012)

amtuguser said:


> IMHO there are holes in the reservation system that adversly affect owner's ability to add or subtract days to reservations that may be a reward to the management comany or developer.
> 
> Please point out my screen shotshot taunt.  I did not use one.



I was merely trying to point out the hole you identified may not affect that many users, and as such is not a big priority for them to fix, and they may not even know.

I encouraged you to contact Mr Kreiger in a positive way, the taunt was the two replies between your post and my reply, telling Hatrick to send the screenshot above.


----------



## amtuguser (Jul 13, 2012)

SmithOp: You statement  stated:

"I think you should share this with the HGVC director instead of outdated screenshot taunts. "

There is no indication in your comment the taunt you referred to was from someone else other than me, but your sentence clearly indicates your comment was directed to me.    I didn't use a screenshot, I didn't taunt and I was asking a legitimate question, what happens to those gap days created in the "Revolution" system that did not occur in the "Classic" system.  You didn't have an answer to the question being asked.

Second, we do not know how many open days are not available because of the new reservation system.  I do not know if it is only one or many but I tested by making a reservation shorter than what was shown and tried to add a day and could not.  Then I changed my reservation to another week and the full days were available again indicating the gap was the issue.  

I have asked the managment company and and the rep stated they are aware of the limitation and there was no indication they were going to fix it.

If there is only one day that is not available because of a "Revolution" reservation system we should be outraged but I suspect there are many. 

We spent a lot of money directly or through resale and should be able to reserve rooms that are available with our points and the "Classic" reservation system used to provide such ability.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a group discussion, i'm sorry if you misunderstood my comment as being directed at you personally. I'm sorry I don't share your indignation about this broken feature, i'll leave the discussion at that.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Jul 14, 2012)

As I wrote, I was able to add and reduce # of nights a few weeks ago.  I suspect that there were some multiple rooms available for the period I was trying to book.  Now by trying to make a reservation change, my seven nights would not show up in the chart.  There is no chance I can shorten my stay via online.  (If anything goes wrong, call up the counselor and send email if on weekend.  That's what I was told to do.)  

The problem we are experiencing is that HGVC is not keeping their promise.  We as owners have right to make reservation as long as rooms are available.  It's HGVC's promise that via online, owners can reserve home, club or open and make as many changes as we want within the guidelines.  To me, all functions are equally important for a sound booking system.  Any failure in any part is just unacceptable.  Just because I am an owner, I make reservation with HGVC.  If I were not, I should have gone away.

Now I think this thread I started is beyond its shelf life.  If there is any interesting finding, please start a new one.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 14, 2012)

amtuguser said:


> Second, we do not know how many open days are not available because of the new reservation system.  I do not know if it is only one or many but I tested by making a reservation shorter than what was shown and tried to add a day and could not.  Then I changed my reservation to another week and the full days were available again indicating the gap was the issue.
> 
> I have asked the managment company and and the rep stated they are aware of the limitation and there was no indication they were going to fix it.
> 
> ...



The Classic System had the same limitation. However with Classic you could quick release and rebook thus reducing the risk of losing your dates.

See this old post - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1268558&postcount=5

NOTE: When I first ran into this problem using the Classic System in 2008, it used to display a message that I didn't have enough point. They eventually fixed Classic system to stop displaying the misleading message but the actual reservation issue (not including your existing reservation) was never addressed.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 14, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> Remember the "New Coke" fiasco where the executives at Coca Cola thought it would be a good idea to mess with the formula to better compete with Pepsi.
> 
> Designing "revolutionary" systems is the bread and butter of IT geeks everywhere. I understand their wanting to put food on the table. But their employer's ought not let flashy bells & whistles override the common sense.



Yes, let's hope that HGVC will actually provide requirements for the new reservation system regarding what the system must be able to handle and provide to their customers (instead of leaving it up to the IT folks especially with IT systems being outsourced and/or offshored to folks who may not totally understand the needs, demands and challenges of their business).

For example, booking Orlando or Vegas is quite different than booking Oahu due to the limited number of rooms compared to the other two locations. As a result, HGVC should provide a reservation system that takes this into consideration. Sometimes booking an Oahu reservation is almost like hunting for the limited number of reduced frequent flyer seats where you want to be able to quickly locate which dates are currently available with the least amount of effort.


----------



## canowhoop (Jul 16, 2012)

*Quick Question*

I have three questions as a newbie. I hope my line of questioning is rationally understandable.

1st.  If i have a 3 day reservation booked online and see a 4th day available a day or two later, do i have to pay another registration fee to get the 4th day?

2nd.  Regardless of whether or not I have to pay another fee, to un-book and rebook in the same revolution session, about how long will it take?

3rd.  In the revolution agreement, if I make an online reservation, I check a box that all future changes must be done online.  At that point, might it not be worth paying the 20 or 30 dollars more to do make a reservation by phone with the full intent on extending the vacation by one, two or three days one day at a time?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 17, 2012)

canowhoop said:


> I have three questions as a newbie. I hope my line of questioning is rationally understandable.
> 
> 1st.  If i have a 3 day reservation booked online and see a 4th day available a day or two later, do i have to pay another registration fee to get the 4th day?


If the original reservation was made online, you don't have to pay another reservation fee.
All online club reservations are changeable.



> 2nd.  Regardless of whether or not I have to pay another fee, to un-book and rebook in the same revolution session, about how long will it take?


The system seems to have good days and bad days so the response time will vary. 

If you're planning to make an online club reservation for a 2013 stay, you can try it out for yourself. Just make sure your reservation is made far in the future (close to the 9 month mark). For example, book three nights in Orlando then after the transaction is complete, change the same reservation for 3 nights in Vegas (which releases the Orlando dates) then after that's complete go back and book 4 nights in Orlando. 
*Just remember that you will need to modify this existing reservation when it comes time to make your "real" 2013 reservation. Don't let this reservation expire (to avoid losing points) and don't cancel it (to avoid paying another reservation fee) *


> 3rd.  In the revolution agreement, if I make an online reservation, I check a box that all future changes must be done online.  At that point, might it not be worth paying the 20 or 30 dollars more to do make a reservation by phone with the full intent on extending the vacation by one, two or three days one day at a time?



Remember reservations made via a phone call are not changeable. 

Keep in mind...
If you're going to Orlando or Vegas, there is plenty of space to simply book the week once all nights are available (see NEWBIE TIP below). The only property that requires the nightly booking is the Hilton Hawaiian Village (for the Lagoon & Kalia Towers which are under the lower point structure). If there are multiple units available at the Hilton Hawaiian Village you shouldn't run into a problem. Even when booking the Hilton Hawaiian Village, the only reason you should have to call is if you run into a problem.

*NEWBIE TIP:* To get familiar with HGVC availability,  take some time to scroll through availability over the next 9 months in Orlando, Vegas and the Big Island then take a look at Oahu availability. For example right now in Oahu, there is a big difference in 2013 availability in Grand Waikikian vs Lagoon/Kalia towers. _I only suggest doing this whenever you happen to catch the reservation system on a good day (in other words when the revolution system is loading and responding quickly)_


----------

